# What's your favourite Middle Earth place name?



## Rivendell_librarian (Feb 1, 2021)

I mean by how it sounds rather than the role it plays.

Two contenders for me are: Rivendell (of course!) and The Gap of Rohan


----------



## m4r35n357 (Feb 1, 2021)

Wetwang


----------



## Chaostyr (Feb 1, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> Wetwang


I had to look that up just to make sure it was real!


----------



## Starbrow (Feb 1, 2021)

Laurelindórinan


----------



## Licky Linguist (Feb 1, 2021)

Hmm... I happen to love the word Ennorath, literally Middle Earth, if that could be counted 

Edit: second comes Annúminas! I love how it sounds!


----------



## m4r35n357 (Feb 2, 2021)

Chaostyr said:


> I had to look that up just to make sure it was real!


If you pay attention to the route of Sam & Frodo on the map it sticks right out


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 2, 2021)

Hmm. Maybe Frogmorton.

I definitely want to visit The Golden Perch, though! 😃


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 2, 2021)

Bag End.
It has both biographical connotations for JRRT, and, as Tom Shippey points out, is just loaded with philological pins bursting pompous balloons of linguistic ignoramuses.


----------



## grendel (Feb 2, 2021)

Fair Ithilien.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Feb 4, 2021)

Mindolluin. I just like the way it sounds.


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 4, 2021)

Oh dear, when the imagination rambles with insufficient supervision ... 🥴

"Favorite" kind of implies its opposite, least favorite, or at least some variant of it.

Which got me to thinking of the place Thorin and Company met the Great Goblin in TH.
Checking my wood-pulp-based sources, I was surprised to find that the only one in which the place is given a name is Karen Wynn Fonstad's Atlas:
Goblin Town, found four times in the index.
Translating this into LoTR terminology might give Ork City.

Then my Monty Python Imp escaped his supervision.

That sounds familiar! A place I lived in for three years! Hundreds of miles of tunnels! Infested by noisy, somewhat "hygiene-challenged" (back then), longish metal monsters that could pass for were-worms.

New YOrk City!!! Can this be a coincidence?!?


----------



## GaladrielAdmirer (Feb 4, 2021)

Anórien, I think. It's satisfying. Amon Hen makes me picture a hen.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 4, 2021)

And what does Amon Lhaw make you picture? 😁


----------



## GaladrielAdmirer (Feb 4, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And what does Amon Lhaw make you picture? 😁


I've got nothing. Does it make you picture anything?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Feb 4, 2021)

Something legal! 😁


----------



## Olorgando (Feb 5, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And what does Amon Lhaw make you picture? 😁





Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Something legal! 😁


Lhaw ... L-haw ... a giggling lawyer? (brainstorming is overrated!  )


----------



## Mike Gentry (Feb 11, 2021)

I kinda like Osgiliath. Maybe the idea that it’s not what it once was, and requires some imagination to restore it to glory is part of it? But mostly, it just feels cool to say out loud, and it sounds grand.


----------



## Lestatomir (Feb 15, 2021)

Many wonderful names to choose from, but one of my favorites has always been Nargothrond.


----------



## Halasían (Feb 15, 2021)

I could name a few, but there is something about _*The Floating Log *_that sounds like an extra flush is needed.



m4r35n357 said:


> Wetwang


🤣 That was a username on the now-defunct Minas Tirith forum. The guy's name was Peter, and he earned the nickname of 'Stinky Peat'



Licky Linguist said:


> Annúminas!



I was going to say that but you already did, so...


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Apr 29, 2021)

Lothlorien. And Gondor. Also Buckland. Sounds amazing. You could set a whole novel in Brandy Hall...


----------



## Miguel (Apr 30, 2021)

Almaren.


----------



## ulfang (Apr 30, 2021)

gondolin or hithlum


----------



## The Golden Flower (Apr 30, 2021)

I think I'd have to go with Amon Rudh, the Bald Hill of the petty dwarves.


----------



## -sea-wave- (Apr 30, 2021)

mirkwood and rivendell (I LOVE ELVES)


----------



## Styles411 (Apr 30, 2021)

Rivendell or Shire for me.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (May 3, 2021)

*I've got a few, actually!*

Lothlorien sounds very grand, but Osgliath is sort of menacing, yet cool. Ithlien gives a warm feeling, but Nargothrond has a special ring to it. The Shire is so simple, but soft and... I don't know, I just love it. Gap of Rohan is very forward-like, but Orthanc has so many meanings it's intricate sounding. I've got so many, but I ought to mention Helm's Deep. Fairly love it.


----------



## frodolives7601 (May 4, 2021)

Rivendell_librarian said:


> I mean by how it sounds rather than the role it plays.
> 
> Two contenders for me are: Rivendell (of course!) and The Gap of Rohan


I love the sound of Rivendell. I'm rather fond of Osgiliath, too, because it sounds like it could be the name of a town in the American Midwest, where I'm from.


----------

